# America's Best Dance Crew.



## Anakir (Mar 5, 2008)

Soo.. who watches this show? I've been hooked on to this show since auditions. I'm willing to bet that Jabawockeez is going to win the finals since they're so talented. I'm a fan of Kaba Modern as well because of the recent episode.


----------



## Moots (Mar 5, 2008)

No offence dude, but any spawn of america's top (Insert entertainment form here) is piss poor. 

Except the chef one on foodtv. Thats badass.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 5, 2008)

No offence taken.. I just got hooked because of Jabawockeez's talent. I don't really care bout the show itself. I just watch it to see Jabawockeez dance.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Mar 5, 2008)

i loveeee americas best dance creeww!
i love jabbawockeez, kaba modern, and breakskate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if any of them win, ill be happy


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 5, 2008)

Ah, I'm also a fan of Jabawockeez and Kaba. I really liked the geek dance Kaba did!


----------



## Anakir (Mar 5, 2008)

I loved their geek dance as well. Best performance yet by Kaba Modern.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone know the first song that Kaba Modern used in their geek dance..? I've been trying to search for it.



The lyrics go by.. "So many nights you lay awake. He don't know how your heart aches."

Sorry for the bump, but I've been desperately looking for this song.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 11, 2008)

That team with the roller skates is crazy.  Me like.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd never even heard of this show, nice one for drawing my attention to it! I used to be into Breakdancing big style so love watching stuff like this.  As sad as it sounds I even watched my mates copy of Step Up 2 just because the routines are so freakin sweet even if the movie itself is just utter shite.


----------

